# Kenpo Kards Tech Dek 2 NOW SHIPPING!



## EdParkerJr (Feb 6, 2006)

The long awaited "Tech Dek 2" of the "Kenpo Kards" series is now in stock, and we are now shipping!. This has been a long haul getting to this point, but we are looking forward to the communities reaction to this new dek of kenpo kards. We feel it is 10 times better than the first dek.

Please go to kenpokards.com and order your new dek today!

Thank you for all of your support.

Respects,
Ed Parker Jr.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Feb 9, 2006)

Great job Edmund - I placed my order for deck 2 and the second limited poster a couple weeks ago.

Keep up the good work, it's simple awesome!


----------



## Rich_Hale (Feb 13, 2006)

Received my new Kenpo Kards - Deck 2 and Poster.  

Edmund you have outdone yourself again.


----------

